# Wishek area...



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm heading out to the Wishek area with 5 other people on the 26th to hunt the 28th through Oct 6th. We're staying in Wishek, and I am wondering how it's looking in the area's around Wishek east to Edgely? How's the water conditions, and the duck outlook??? I know there were a TON of potholes in that area in the past, but I here it's been pretty dry in that part of the state....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to inform you but the area is extremely dry. As in some earlier posts on the forum there were many more rains north of the interstate this year.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, yes it is pretty dry, but there are a ton of ducks down there in places, so I would not dread it to much. Thats where I am going for the opener. Tom


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Mag,
Didnt mean to imply there are no ducks in the Wishek area. "Extremely", may have been harsh but the water is down in terms of footage and not inches. It's not going to be as easy as stopping in the first pothole you come across. Spend some time scouting before setting up like most of the ND guys do and you'll have a good shoot.


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info fellas... hope you all have a good year  . Hopefully you'll leave a few ducks for us when we get there next week...


----------

